# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  có nên dùng nguồn Plasma Nhật bãi

## tinlon

Chào các bác. Em có kế hoạch dựng 1 em cắt plasma mà giờ đang có người tư vấn bảo dùng con nguồn Nhật bãi này 25tr. Mong các bác cho em xin lời khuyên về hàng nguồn nhật bãi nhé. Nguồn 100A chạy điện 3 pha 200v chuẩn Nhật. Nặng 175kg.

----------


## tinlon



----------


## Tuancoi

Phải Đầu tư thêm 1 cái biến áp 3 pha 380V - 3 pha 220V có công suất tương đương Hoặc lớn Hơn. Mình cũng định thử những thấy khó en quá!

----------


## tinlon

Em đang băn khoăn vì con này thông số trên máy ghi 7.7 KVA - 5.7 KW  Hiệu suất 100% Mà ra dc những 100A . Trong khi con D12000 cũng của nhật nó ăn hơn 27kva - 25KW hiệu suất 100% mới ra được 120A.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em đang băn khoăn vì con này thông số trên máy ghi 7.7 KVA - 5.7 KW  Hiệu suất 100% Mà ra dc những 100A . Trong khi con D12000 cũng của nhật nó ăn hơn 27kva - 25KW hiệu suất 100% mới ra được 120A.


cái dòng dưới cùng hình như là duty chư ko phải effeciency :v hình như con này có watercool nên mới đú dc 100% duty  :Big Grin:

----------


## tinlon

> cái dòng dưới cùng hình như là duty chư ko phải effeciency :v hình như con này có watercool nên mới đú dc 100% duty


 Dạ vâng. Chữ Nhật nên em đoán tù mù thôi. con này là watercool chuẩn. Cái em băn khoăn là cái điện năng tiêu thụ nó thấp thế kia liệu có cho ra dòng đủ 100A và ổn định hay không. Và nếu lấy thì giá khoảng bao nhiêu là hợp lý. Ông bán máy về container hàng bãi có dc lô 5 con như này. Em nhìn máu nhưng vẫn xoắn lắm ạ

----------


## CKD

Nói thật lòng là gặp mấy con này không biết phải ý kiến thế nào.
- Dùng được không? Tất nhiên con plasma nào còn cắt được thì đưa lên CNC được. Cho dù nó cũ tới mức không có cả pilot-arc.
- Ngon không? Tất nhiên không rồi, nếu ngon nó sẽ chẵng ra bãi rác.
- Dễ dùng không? Không, dù vật tư tiêu hao vẫn mua được, hoặc thay thế loại khác vào dùng vẫn được. Nhưng cơ bản là chẵng thông dụng nên không dễ. Chưa nói tới đời quá cũ, thiết kế không phù hợp với những thiết bị nhạy cảm bây giờ. Nên phối ghép tốt được cũng là một vấn đề lớn mà không phải ai cũng làm được.
- Giá vậy tốt chưa? Thua, không trả lời được vì mỗi người định giá trị sản phẩm mỗi khác.

Còn chung chung thì sao? Để làm cnc, và là người mới chưa hiểu gì thì không nên.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## chetaocnc

mua đi nhé biến áp 20kv mình có đây :Wink:

----------

